# ToT numbers, let's have them



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

You guys get to depress me now.

I had 1

ONE

UNO

OOOONNNNNEEEEUH


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Surprisingly we got 262 TOTs tonight. I figured with temps being around 20*, with a slight wind making it feel even colder, and about 6" of snow still on the ground we would be lucky to maybe get a couple of dozen.

I was too busy helping TOTs figure out how to get in and out of the stockade I made I was not able to take pics. of some of the different TOTs and hubby forgot to. The stockade was a huge hit with the TOTs and their parents. They all enjoyed being able to get their pics taken while locked in the stocks.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

lilibat said:


> You guys get to depress me now.
> 
> I had 1
> 
> ...


Just how far out of town are you? Is there someway that you could advertise your haunt to help attract more TOTs? Sorry that you didn't get more.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

We saw 30+, which considering I thought the night was going to be a total washout, left me exhilarated. We have only ever gotten upwards of forty, so it really did feel like a Halloween miracle. 

I'm sorry you only got one ToT, Lilibat. Frankly, our first showed up while it was still daylight, and I was good with that even if we hadn't gotten any more. ?


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Around 50


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

165, our new person best, up 40 from last year. Had enough treat bags for 200, so I'll probably do the same amount next year. Very happy with the turn out.


----------



## Night Gardener (Aug 3, 2018)

I had about... 20. And they were intrepid little souls bundled up braving some fridgid conditions. It stopped snowing/sleeting early this morning, but was hovering at freezing and there was a nasty windchill. Everything was glazed with ice that was melting and refreezing. First Halloween I've ever had to salt my stairs and walkway for Trick or Treaters to err on the side of caution.

I wasn't able to do Halloween in 2018, and my peak year was 2017: I lost count at 70. 
That was an absolutely perfect evening. 

But, as freezing cold as it was, it warmed my heart to know that the neighborhood kids have officially named my place "The Witch's House". Apparently, that's the term they use for the other 364 days of the year, too. 
( let's just say goals have been met lol ) 

All the kids were so happy that "The Witch's House" was back this year. Some kids were so itty bitty two holidays ago I was floored they remembered me (the witch). I guess I made an impression or imprinted, because some were just barely toddlers. It's sort of bittersweet because I'm planning on relocating, so this is presumably my last year here ...and the weather was just abysmal. 

But, I'm glad I pushed through the icey rain/sleet/snow/ high winds and 20 degree windchill to finish decorating outside. The Trick or Treaters that put on their parkas and came out, saw my best yard yet. And they loved it, which is all that really matters.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I had about 80 which is pretty good. I sat on the porch this year so I got to see and hear their reactions. It was great seeing teenagers jump when the hedge monster started growling ? That one gets them every time.


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

I had zero. There are tons of children in this apartment building and not one came by.


----------



## hjg0989 (Aug 19, 2019)

We had about 190 compared to 140 last year. It was cold for here so the night ended a little earlier than usual. However, after two days of high winds we had no wind tonight and the fog machine and chiller were a huge hit!!!

We have way too much candy left over though.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

40 (here in the UK). Quite proud of that.


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

9 tots and gave up at 7pm.Had an electrical outage and could not turn my porch light on.It was a sparking wire lose on the utility pole.The 3 props shown are being sold I spend the whole hour stomping just to keep them moving.None have constant on


----------



## ozaz (Apr 26, 2016)

About 120 (plus parents) which is about same as last year.
Was sort of expecting more as I'd advertised it a bit more this year, but sort of glad there wasn't as we had a new _thing _which only 2 or 3 TOTs at a time could see.

The _thing_ will be revealed in a new thread in a day or two. We are repeating the show this Saturday and this time I plan to take photos and videos of the haunt.


----------



## ReelSore (Jan 19, 2015)

11 this year. Just had front porch light on.

Now 2 years ago, i use to do a haunted house, id have 400+. So if you build it, they will come. Maybe once i get settled down, i’ll do another.


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

We had about as many as the last year, no idea precise count (they travel in packs, lol). We followed HauntedWyo's lead and put up a photo op area. It was a big hit, actually.


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

300 which is about half the year before. It rained really really bad, it poured all day but was around 60. I was super surprised to see that amount of people getting drenched but they had to see it. The compliments were worth it but only had 1/3 of the props out.


----------



## fug99 (Oct 18, 2013)

About 80 tots and around 40 parents came through the gate so very happy, weather was dry and not too cold which helped.


----------



## jjossey0015 (Sep 20, 2019)

75 here, which was a big jump from last year. And it was 35 and windy. In Alabama. But it was a blast, hate the wind was so high so it basically just blew my fog up the side of the house. But everyone seemed to really enjoy it, and lots of "you guys are the best in the neighborhood" comments, which I take as a HUGE compliment, since the local news actually ran a news story on the guy down the street and his display.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

I'd say we had probably around 50-ish which is about normal for me now. Usually we track by candy handed out, but 2 problems with that: Not everyone takes candy & we totally let kids take more than one piece this year because we had waaayyy too much. The weather held which was nice, because they were calling for severe storms. We still had some winds and it rained earlier so I didn't bother with any animatronics or foggers this year. Still, the yard got good reviews from all the visited.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

jjossey0015 said:


> 75 here, which was a big jump from last year. And it was 35 and windy. In Alabama. But it was a blast, hate the wind was so high so it basically just blew my fog up the side of the house. But everyone seemed to really enjoy it, and lots of "you guys are the best in the neighborhood" comments, which I take as a HUGE compliment, since the local news actually ran a news story on the guy down the street and his display.


We have another cemetery yard across town that started a few years after us, but they advertise heavily on Facebook and have signs all around town. People still say our yard is the best, which is kinda surprising since mine isn't quite up to their level despite me having been at it for longer. I think the fact that we try to make it interactive and the whole house is decorated (windows and all) goes a long way. They have a really great set up in their yard, but it's just the yard. I also suspect that it's neighborhood pride too since my house is the only one in our section that does anything big.


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

15 here -- and I'm stoked! Last year it rained, and nobody came by. This year was a little cold, but at least it finished raining yesterday. Lots of princesses and superheroes, and a couple of kids came as exercise enthusiasts (or maybe couch potatoes), judging by the un-decorated sweats they were wearing ; )


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Weather in my area was technically perfect and seasonally appropriate (high 40/low 50s, light breeze, crisp and clear) but this is the first time in like 6+ years we've been below 75˚F during this time period and that apparently freaked all the parents out and the few kids that came out mostly were wearing Alaskan style parkas and gloves and wooly hats. 

Lowest turnout in 15-ish years of doing this... I think it was 35-40 total if I count the kids and the parents and the dog. I closed down so early I had time to go return an unopened bag of candy for a full refund.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

We had 20. As soon as the rain stopped some brave ToTers came out.

it was miserable out between 4:30pm and 6pm thou


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

We had about 50. Down from about 170 last year. All week our weather was forecast to be terrible on Halloweenso, I wasn’t expecting even the 50 we had. As it turns out, the rains cleared and it was just windy. Go figure. Now I have to figure out what to do with a treasure chest full of candy.


----------



## BewitchedFae (Oct 25, 2019)

We had zero TOT. It was 38 in Northern Alabama, but I think most kids went to trunk or treats or more condensed neighborhoods.


----------



## parkerb51 (Oct 28, 2019)

Trick or Treating hours were from 6-8. From 6-7:20 we had 186 (and 4 dogs). It started to snow at 7:26 and we had about 30 after that. It was very cold, very windy, rainy and just miserable. Things kept falling over and the wind was so bad it actually kept activating things when no one was around. But Halloween 2019 is in the bag. Time to start thinking about next year.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

31, but it was cold and I noticed the few houses around me with lights turned them off early. We stayed up until 8pm and there was nobody out by then.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

we had ~350ish, still haven't tallied how many glow sticks we gave out, so a pretty good turn out ... our max was over 500 a few years ago :-0

amk


----------



## xredge (Oct 24, 2012)

About 25, weather was everything parkerb51 had except my snow started a little later as I'm probably around 15-20 miles east, basically all neighborhood kids from our small sub. Our friends who live in this mobile home complex where you own your land had 0, which was surprising. 

Think if I did more we might be able to draw more into the neighborhood like I do at the campground. There is a house people call the Halloween house I guess they really give out the treats to they have a couple of tables with rows of stuff and you get to select from all of them or several. Its funny and said that I don't do more at home always say I'm going to, but weather and things going on seem to stop me and wonder sometimes if its post letdown after doing all that at the campground. Really wanted to do more this year and do some testing for the campground as wife mentioned doing my shelter vertical instead of Horizontal and want to test it as would make a huge difference especially with trying to get it dark in there as much as possible.


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

We had a total of 8?


----------



## toilandtrouble (Aug 26, 2018)

about 60, which was surprising since there was a 25 degree wind chill. It was hilarious really and the ghouls we have hanging under the eaves looked really good in that strong wind. Looking at all the bags of candy we were buying at the grocery store, I wondered aloud if we overbought and then said 'nah, kids will come out for candy' and I was right. And they were rewarded for braving the cold, I was giving out about 6 pieces of candy to each and then small handfuls to the last few. 

Some parents were driving the kids and they all stopped at our house because of the decorations. It's funny, the kids seemed immune to the cold, it was the parents who were shivering...….but it was great! and I made the point a few times, 'yeah it's crazy cold, but this is a Halloween you'll remember' - anyway, sorry to those who didn't get very many kids, that's gotta be disappointing, but in my neck of the woods, nothin' was gonna stop them.

Now for the breakdown of the yard...…ughh, it's still cold, but at least it's sunny...…...maybe we'll go get some Starbucks and hit's Spirit's 50% off sale before starting that task, yeah, that sounds like a plan.

it's funny, when we were putting the decorations out, I said 'okay, lets put on the sunscreen and do this' because the first week of Oct it was in the low 90's, setting records, and Oct went out with bang too.....I don't know if we set any records but it's the coldest and windiest and craziest Halloween we've had in a long while. The only time it was more extreme, was back in the 90's, when we had snow. I remember that one well.

thanks to all who post pics here of their props and yards, most of y'all are way beyond what we do, especially those who make homemade props, I really love checking those out, but we put up a pretty scary haunt. This year I got into black light paint and lit some of the props with black light.....it looked really good. maybe I'll post some pics...….


----------



## parkerb51 (Oct 28, 2019)

On my way to work this morning, the conversations were all about different cities postponing trick or treating to today or tomorrow depending on the weather. This is the first I've heard of the US doing this.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

We ended up with around 30. First Halloween in the house! They do travel in packs! I was kind of hoping for more since we live on a corner lot, had the giant spider, tombstones, and a red fire and ice light, but 30 is more than my parents ever had growing up! Children didn't show up until it got dark (I was informed that they started as early as 4), and the last one came around 9:20 p.m.


----------



## scaryflying (Oct 15, 2015)

We were ready for 500 after having 400 last year and ended up with just under 300. The weather cleared out at about 6pm and the TOTs came out. After worrying that we were going to have a complete washout I was thrilled with having almost 300 show.


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

We had about 100. Weather was in the low 30s so definitely a cold night for the kids. Hopefully we'll get more next year since Halloween is on a Saturday......and assuming we have better trick or treating weather.


----------



## TerriG (Sep 1, 2019)

We had close to 150 TOT's plus teens and adults who came by just to go through the garage. We were collecting food donations for the food bank and filled half a large bin and received a couple cash donations. The weather cooperated so overall it was a great night ?


----------



## TerriG (Sep 1, 2019)

The only pic I took last night was of this adorable tiny little guy he was about 3


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

As usual we had zero. I did talk to the lady across the way (who, despite having introduced herself to me no less than three times previously, never remembers me) and the newish neighbor next door and while I've given up hope at this point, it does make me sad to know that they're still feeling the same crushing disappointment I felt the first two years we lived here. It probably didn't help that it was ridiculously warm all day and then somewhere around 7 the temps started to drop and the lightning rolled in.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

toilandtrouble said:


> Some parents were driving the kids and they all stopped at our house because of the decorations.


Two of the last ones that stopped by here can on foot with their father and their mother was driving right behind them in the car. That seemed weird to me. Walk or drive. Pick one.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Cephus404 said:


> Two of the last ones that stopped by here can on foot with their father and their mother was driving right behind them in the car. That seemed weird to me. Walk or drive. Pick one.


They do that around here all the time, but mostly where there is houses lit on just one side of the road, or just a few houses on the block lit up. In the bigger subdivisions people usually park then walk the entire loop.


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

over 100 plus parents it finally stopped raining in time


----------



## RottenJack (Apr 7, 2008)

We just moved to a new state and new neighborhood. Was a really nice night in AZ. We had 49 ToT's which I thought was rather a small number compared to the number of homes in our complex, but I ham hoping a Thursday night and first time people saw the set up will make next year even better.
Got lots of compliments on the decorations and everyone said we had the best house in the neighborhood. Just doing my job to raise the bar!
2020......Just wait!


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

I have to begin by empathizing with Lilibat over the one hapless kid who darkened her door; we were in that exact situation two years ago, after assembling a huge undertaking of a skeleton pirate display outdoors. We could see dozens of ToTrs passing the entrance to our cul de sac lane without even looking at the rolling fog and lights we had put on ( we were just far enough down the street that it was apparently too much trouble for them to walk down!)! There were maybe five people who bothered to come by, and none seemed impressed with our efforts. I was absolutely devastated and only put out the barest minimal decorations for 2018. The dozen or so kids who came by last year all asked where the pirate stuff was from the prior year; first of all, how did they even KNOW we had a pirate display? The five kids went and told their friends, I guess! That gave me a renewed sense of hope that word was actually getting around. 
Okay, I'll give you pirates in 2019, by thunder!
Fast forward to last night:
We had a personal best of at least 100 kids and parents (there were many groups at a time)!!! Thanks to the combination of advertising on our local "nextdoor" app, Facebook community pages, and word-of-mouth from prior years gave us an exponential addition to last year's roughly 12-15. My son stood at the end of our lane (it's a long cul de sac) in my favorite Grim Reaper costume to direct folks to our house, but many of them told him they were intending to come down to "The Haunted House" even without his added direction! Many recognized the costume, too! The many accolades were real, and the grim reaper wandered back to the house to startle more than a few adults as well as kids!
This was a very rewarding and validating experience, as our whole family was involved in the success of the night. And finally being referred to and known as the neighborhood "Haunted House" is a badge I will wear with great humility and honor!
So, on to next year's planning: I am absolutely and unashamedly "stealing" Haunted Wyo's stockade photo op idea for next year! 
I'm so glad things worked out for you, Wyo!
Although the temps were in the low 30's with pretty brisk wind gusts, everyone was glad to have made the trip to our "Morbid Manor" and visit with the pirate skeleton crew! It's on for 2020!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We had 6! It was raining/sleeting with 20 to 30 mph winds....really crappy....


----------



## gondivin (Jul 28, 2019)

We usually get about 200, but this year was more like 100-150. It was colder than usual here (Phoenix ... yea I know ... no snow, but it was definitely cold. ) We usually get lots of little kids and I imagine parents probably kept things closer to home.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Edmund K said:


> So, on to next year's planning: I am absolutely and unashamedly "stealing" Haunted Wyo's stockade photo op idea for next year!
> I'm so glad things worked out for you, Wyo!
> Although the temps were in the low 30's with pretty brisk wind gusts, everyone was glad to have made the trip to our "Morbid Manor" and visit with the pirate skeleton crew! It's on for 2020!


Steal away friend. Make sure to make a couple of them though. I wish I had made more than one. Make one for TOTs about age 10-12 and younger and one for the older kids and adults. I made some stair steps for mine that could be moved to allow the shorter TOTs a way to reach even though I made the stockade a little on the shorter side to begin with, which was almost too short for some of the bigger kids and adults. I will take some pics of the stair steps if you would like and share. The holes in my stocks were perfect for most of the 12-13 yo. and under crowd, but were almost too small for some of the adults or bigger kids. I used my wrists and neck for size of the holes and then added a couple of inches to the measurements to make the holes a bit bigger than what I measured for mine. I didn't want the holes super tight, but didn't want them super big either. So I will make another stockade that is taller and have bigger holes.


----------



## I love the dead (Sep 2, 2011)

Had only 4 this last night thanks to the erather but I'm keeping it up tonight for my brother and his grandson (he will make 5) to see it. Maybe some TOTs will stop by.


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

HauntedWyo said:


> Steal away friend. Make sure to make a couple of them though. I wish I had made more than one. Make one for TOTs about age 10-12 and younger and one for the older kids and adults. I made some stair steps for mine that could be moved to allow the shorter TOTs a way to reach even though I made the stockade a little on the shorter side to begin with, which was almost too short for some of the bigger kids and adults. I will take some pics of the stair steps if you would like and share. The holes in my stocks were perfect for most of the 12-13 yo. and under crowd, but were almost too small for some of the adults or bigger kids. I used my wrists and neck for size of the holes and then added a couple of inches to the measurements to make the holes a bit bigger than what I measured for mine. I didn't want the holes super tight, but didn't want them super big either. So I will make another stockade that is taller and have bigger holes.


Thank you for the insights, and any pics or tutorials are always welcome! Two it shall be, with some steps for the diminutive offenders!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

9 (not including 2 relatives & the 2 kids across the street, one of which was a baby).

The weather blew it for everyone.


----------



## Gweede (Jun 20, 2015)

We had approximately 250 TOTs. I am pleased considering it was cold (33 degrees), windy, with a bit of snow but mostly rain. We only had 1/8th of the props we own on display. The main thing is that I really enjoyed myself!


----------



## Gweede (Jun 20, 2015)

Edmund K said:


> I have to begin by empathizing with Lilibat over the one hapless kid who darkened her door; we were in that exact situation two years ago, after assembling a huge undertaking of a skeleton pirate display outdoors. We could see dozens of ToTrs passing the entrance to our cul de sac lane without even looking at the rolling fog and lights we had put on ( we were just far enough down the street that it was apparently too much trouble for them to walk down!)! There were maybe five people who bothered to come by, and none seemed impressed with our efforts. I was absolutely devastated and only put out the barest minimal decorations for 2018. The dozen or so kids who came by last year all asked where the pirate stuff was from the prior year; first of all, how did they even KNOW we had a pirate display? The five kids went and told their friends, I guess! That gave me a renewed sense of hope that word was actually getting around.
> Okay, I'll give you pirates in 2019, by thunder!
> Fast forward to last night:
> We had a personal best of at least 100 kids and parents (there were many groups at a time)!!! Thanks to the combination of advertising on our local "nextdoor" app, Facebook community pages, and word-of-mouth from prior years gave us an exponential addition to last year's roughly 12-15. My son stood at the end of our lane (it's a long cul de sac) in my favorite Grim Reaper costume to direct folks to our house, but many of them told him they were intending to come down to "The Haunted House" even without his added direction! Many recognized the costume, too! The many accolades were real, and the grim reaper wandered back to the house to startle more than a few adults as well as kids!
> ...


Isn't that funny that some kids are really observant and recall what you displayed in years past? This has happened to us as well. One year I had a kid say, "I like your NEW decorations!" I was surprised he actually knew what was added to our display. This year we could only put out a few things because of poor weather and last night a kid said to me, " Your house isn't as impressive as last year." with a disappointed face. I said, "I know, it's just too nasty out this year to put out everything."


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

My daughter gave out 82 treat bags. Even though last year it was raining cats & dogs we actually had a few more tots. It was about 50° which is freezing cold for us. I noticed a lot more dark houses & undecorated houses this year compared to last. Kind of disappointed. Feels like people are just killing Halloween.


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

gcbike said:


> 9 tots and gave up at 7pm.Had an electrical outage and could not turn my porch light on.It was a sparking wire lose on the utility pole.The 3 props shown are being sold I spend the whole hour stomping just to keep them moving.None have constant on
> View attachment 725615


I’m sorry, that comment about stomping on them all night to make them work had me laughing. I had to stand at my front window like a creep to get the remote controlled fog machine to go on all night, and whenever I was around other nights to get the full effect of the decor. Definitely need to invest in a proper fog machine.


----------



## cody1073 (Jan 17, 2018)

Rain/snow, cold. About 175 but we do count every victim regardless of age...


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

58 (last year was 57). Great Halloween night despite the bleh weather conditions. Rains stopped around 5-6pm. Last one came before 8:30. At 9 I started taking anything flying or loose (not secured) inside.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

We had about 210, which is a great turnout. Our highest ever was around 400, but the last few years has been disappointing for low turnout and bad weather. This was just enough to stay busy, but not get crowded. I'm kinda shocked, seeing as how it was cold. I think it not raining made all the difference.

We still have a bunch of candy leftover though. Can't help it, I like a variety.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

35 ...all very enthusiastic. I was pleased there were that many considering only three other houses on the street even had their porch lights on, bunch of party poopers anyway. After one group walked out of the gate one little girl turned around and yelled "Hey thanks witch, Happy Halloween"!!!!!! (I always wear my velvet witches hat to hand out candy) Then later a bunch of TOTs and their parents were walking back down the street and I heard one kid say "Look its HER" ? Good to know I leave a lasting impression, some really little kids told me "I love your house it's really scary" It really wasn't this year, considering all the power shut downs, I wasn't really sure it was even going to happen. ???


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Definitely down year. VERY cold (20s) 300-400 range in terms of numbers. 

Almost entirely families this year too, as opposed to past years where kid groups were 50% ish. 

But then, I've been on a steady down trend for the last 2 years. Maybe the teens in the area are 'too old' and I'm going through a phase with a new generation.


----------



## cleanfreak (Jul 20, 2015)

Over 2000 methinks....not sure really of the final count. At one point the driveway was so full you could not see to go up or down it. Thankfully a Sheriff deputy comes each year to handle crowd control. 
It was nuts.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

We had roughly 25 trick or treaters last night. Wish it was more but thankful we had that many. We live in a condo complex & put up our arch the day of.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 01GTB (Sep 23, 2019)

We gave out 250 treat bags we had made up, then ran on some reserve for a few minutes before running out of candy at 8:15.

It wasn’t perfect. It was hot and humid and the mosquitoes were bad but the neighborhood was packed. I have no idea how many pics were taken in the yard. But I think we gained legend status.


----------



## FogMaster (Jul 4, 2018)

350 here, and one teen that was head butted by a jump up prop, bad timing with me on the remote. It was all good though. They started showing up at 6:00 and stopped at 9:00.


----------



## Cali Specter (Sep 16, 2015)

We passed out approximately 3.2k worth of candy this year which is what we only bought. One of our neighbors a couple of houses down passed out a little over 4k. So far that seems to be the consensus. Game on for Halloween 2020!


----------



## sharkdive1 (Sep 23, 2010)

We had 350 plus. It was a made house. The wife had trouble controlling the kids going into the maze but it was fun.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

We only had about 25-30 due to the weather........crazy snow on Halloween!!!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

You all may find this interesting - one of my clients on Friday wanted to talk about the dwindling numbers of ToTs. Like, he was genuinely concerned and a little bit angry about not getting many at his house! He had no idea what I do in my spare time ? so we had a good talk about societal changes and other contributing factors to the disappearance of trick or treating in the US. We both agreed it's sad


----------



## Pablo0714 (May 27, 2019)

We had roughly 75 ToTs, probably down by 25% or more. Between 6:15 & 6:45, we actuallly had perfect Halloween weather. It was chilly (high 30's), a slight breeze, and no rain. And shortly after I mentioned that it wasn't raining...it started. I did my usual task of walking the street (probably put on 2-3 miles) in full costume plus umbrella. And the night ended up at a local watering hole where I enjoyed time with friends and adult beverages.


----------



## Skelly215 (Sep 22, 2004)

We had about 220. On the low end for us but considering our neighborhood was evacuated for a fire before dawn on Halloween (with the evacuation order only lifted at 2 PM), we didn't know if TOTing would even be on anyone's mind.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Last year about 200. This year maybe 40. It was so cold and wet no one really came. Husband’s coworkers loving all the extra candy!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I had 10, the lowest number I've had since I've been here. I used to get 25-30, last year was about 18. We have lots of kids in the neighborhood, they just don't come down my short, dark cul de sac, even though you can see my lights and decorations from the main street. Maybe next year!


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Aug 18, 2017)

We had 550 in 2 hours 6 pm - 8 pm. Ran out of candy. It was cold too, no snow or rain but about 30 degrees. There was a straight line to the door, my stepdad asked me to shut it down. We won't be doing it again next year, too many kids, and a lot of them are rude and downright unappreciative. A few tried vandalizing my props. A guy down the street is on the news every year, so they all trek out to our neighborhood. I would like maybe 100 total, from our neighborhood, and to be able to leave the decor on for more than 2 hours. I had this feeling after last year, but it's confirmed this year. I need to get my own house somewhere to do this again, but it won't be at the same location. We've had it, all the work I put in and my family giving out hundreds of dollars worth of candy... go be punks in your own neighborhoods


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

MichaelMyers666 said:


> We had 550 in 2 hours 6 pm - 8 pm. Ran out of candy. It was cold too, no snow or rain but about 30 degrees. There was a straight line to the door, my stepdad asked me to shut it down. We won't be doing it again next year, too many kids, and a lot of them are rude and downright unappreciative. A few tried vandalizing my props. A guy down the street is on the news every year, so they all trek out to our neighborhood. I would like maybe 100 total, from our neighborhood, and to be able to leave the decor on for more than 2 hours. I had this feeling after last year, but it's confirmed this year. I need to get my own house somewhere to do this again, but it won't be at the same location. We've had it, all the work I put in and my family giving out hundreds of dollars worth of candy... go be punks in your own neighborhoods


Sorry that you had to deal with rude and destructive TOTs. They can take the fun out of it for yourself and others. Is there some way you can fence off your displays to keep the TOTs at a safe distance from them so they can just look but not touch? Dealing with rude TOTs is one thing, but dealing with those who can't leave things alone is another thing entirely. It might be for the best to shut down Halloween at your current location and start back up once you are in a better location or have a better way of protecting your displays.


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

I hate that no locations are posted with the members name and join date.
Moving on from that, temp was 70 degree, but rain was threaten all week for the whole day, but luckily (almost) never came. So though my numbers were down, they weren't down and out. 468 full size bars given out, after doubles, parents and mail person, I'm going with 425 TOTers for 2019, 2018 was about 525. Not Cali's numbers. From school letting out at 3:00 to about 8:00.
One dad proudly announced this was his 16 yr old daughters 11th year TOTing at my house. Parents at door with 7 & 9 year old daughter and son, announced, this was the 1st year they were brave enough to come to the door. 

Jerseyscare
(central NJ)
.


----------



## zerocharisma (Sep 4, 2018)

We had 129, that's 2 more than last year! Horrible windy and rainy weather, so pretty pleased with the turnout. First group knocked on the door at 17:10, last one at about 20:40.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

We do the town's chamber ToT event. It's impossible to even try to count numbers. The event runs from 3-6 but before 4 there is no one but ghosts. By 5 we had a pretty busy street. I had about 150 treat bags made up of either peeps or cereal, a couple dozen small apples and over 700 pieces of candy.... All gone by 6:15.... We had a Crispy cold but dry Halloween... not normal for the PNW.


----------



## sharkdive1 (Sep 23, 2010)

MichaelMyers666 said:


> We had 550 in 2 hours 6 pm - 8 pm. Ran out of candy. It was cold too, no snow or rain but about 30 degrees. There was a straight line to the door, my stepdad asked me to shut it down. We won't be doing it again next year, too many kids, and a lot of them are rude and downright unappreciative. A few tried vandalizing my props. A guy down the street is on the news every year, so they all trek out to our neighborhood. I would like maybe 100 total, from our neighborhood, and to be able to leave the decor on for more than 2 hours. I had this feeling after last year, but it's confirmed this year. I need to get my own house somewhere to do this again, but it won't be at the same location. We've had it, all the work I put in and my family giving out hundreds of dollars worth of candy... go be punks in your own neighborhoods


I feel your pain. I love Halloween and spend a lot of money every year, but the kids are getting worse. Luckily they have only been rude. We are going to set up rope barriers for the in and out of the haunted house. And limit the number of kids going in. The props never had time to reset and the rude kids would tell the others where we were hiding. The wife said that after talking to some of the neighbors, it was more like 450 plus, not 350.


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Aug 18, 2017)

HauntedWyo said:


> Sorry that you had to deal with rude and destructive TOTs. They can take the fun out of it for yourself and others. Is there some way you can fence off your displays to keep the TOTs at a safe distance from them so they can just look but not touch? Dealing with rude TOTs is one thing, but dealing with those who can't leave things alone is another thing entirely. It might be for the best to shut down Halloween at your current location and start back up once you are in a better location or have a better way of protecting your displays.


Yeah it totally takes the fun out of it. And I always have used fencing, nice plastic graveyard fencing the last 2 years, and wooden stakes with caution tape this year (it was cold and the nice fencing takes awhile to set up) They crossed the tape to get to the prop. No respect.


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Aug 18, 2017)

sharkdive1 said:


> I feel your pain. I love Halloween and spend a lot of money every year, but the kids are getting worse. Luckily they have only been rude. We are going to set up rope barriers for the in and out of the haunted house. And limit the number of kids going in. The props never had time to reset and the rude kids would tell the others where we were hiding. The wife said that after talking to some of the neighbors, it was more like 450 plus, not 350.


Yeah it's too bad, might just be a group of kids, hopefully not the entire generation! It was different when I was a young TOT. I've always used barriers, but it doesn't stop some people. We easily could have given out 1000, but ran out so fast. It was a straight line to the door after 8 pm. I'd really like to start a real haunted house for profit, then at least dealing with it would be worth it!


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

150, down 50% thanks to rain and wind


----------



## spnn2536 (Nov 10, 2015)

We had 1900...it was cold and we shut down an hour early due to the cold...I was happy with it ..we had 100 more than last year even with less time


----------



## hjg0989 (Aug 19, 2019)

spnn2536 said:


> We had 1900...it was cold and we shut down an hour early due to the cold...I was happy with it ..we had 100 more than last year even with less time


Wow, 1900 on a Halloween with bad weather. I wonder what you will get next year with Halloween being on a Saturday???


----------



## PumpkinPrincette (Jul 2, 2018)

I just moved in with my cousin and her husband to a MUCH larger city but surprisingly, we got NO ToTers! Not a single one! It could have been cause we were new to the neighborhood, the lack of decorations cause we didn't have time to put any up, the weather, the city changing TOT to 3-5pm on Saturday instead of Halloween, but mostly I think it's because there were NO ToTers on our entire street! Which is odd cause we live in a pretty big suburb and I saw a few groups going around the other streets, quite a few houses on our street decorated too but it seems like not a single house on our street got anyone! It was me and my cousins first time living in a place where we could give out candy and we were SO EXCITED! Now, we have 3 large bags of candy to ourselves. Oh well, at least we bought the good stuff!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

We had 500 and then had to shut down the display because we ran out (it was about 9pm)...i even barricaded off my walkway with caution tape and a big out of candy sign and the kids kept trying to come through ??‍♀ 
but we were super happy because we were in the middle of a huge wildfire/evacuation all week and the evacuations got lifted only the day before Halloween...i figured Halloween would basically just be cancelled...but the day was nice, the air was clear of smoke and people came out in droves!!! It was awesome ?


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Eh - probably around 20. We have tons of kids in the 'hood so I have no idea where they all go. On a good year (not cold / windy / raining) we get around 50. 
So those 20 got a minimum of 2 full-sized candy bars and the older kids later got 3 or 4.


----------



## Ksagnelli (Jun 22, 2018)

lilibat said:


> You guys get to depress me now.
> 
> I had 1
> 
> ...


----------



## hallowmanx (Oct 21, 2010)

We had approximately 300 TOTs. We started watching weather about 2 weeks out. It showed dropping temps and rain on Wednesday and Thursday. 
as it got closer we were about ready to throw in the towel. I normally decorate1st or 2nd weekend of October but I had a lot going on so we ended up decorating the weekend before. Sure enough it poured rain Wednesday but the weather showed potential clearing around 630 PM on Thursday. Sure enough, the rain stopped but then the wind kicked up. Fog machines were useless.The TOTs typically start coming through around 5 pm but this year they did not start until closer to 615. 
temps were in the 50s but then dropped as the night went on. I ended up having to stake my tombstones in and stake a couple of the larger animatronics to keep them from getting blown over. 
this year was down (previous years are closer to 450). Not many people decorate in my neighborhood but people drive from around town to come to our haunt. Just good fun scaring the kids and parents!


----------



## Jcollier97 (Aug 29, 2017)

We had the best in 7 years we have lived in this neighborhood! We never get huge numbers 10 - 15 on average but this year I guessing 20+. More importantly, many more families. Our previous neighborhood we got hundreds! Churches brought van loads of kids into the neighborhood. Not because of great decorations but it was a good neighborhood to score for the kids. Kind of go old after a few years. We would purchase 10 or so bags of candies and when they were gone, ususally around 7:00 PM, the lights went off and we went upstairs and watched movies.


----------



## Wytchkitteh (Sep 5, 2008)

lilibat said:


> You guys get to depress me now.
> 
> I had 1
> 
> ...




We had 30-40. To get more people interested in ours and to get more TOTs out in general I started a Facebook page for local people who are Halloween enthusiasts. I tell everyone to show off their yards, how long they will be up and running, local Halloween fundraising, Halloween memes/pics/videos, etc. We usually got 4-6, it jumped to 40 last year after I started the page.


----------



## TheMadBlonde (Oct 27, 2010)

150, good year but not a lot of original costumes. One awfully cute and practical one: Green snow suit with painted fleece butterfly wings.


----------



## Deathstalker (Nov 4, 2008)

I had around 150 to 160 this year that was down from last years 200+ but it was down in the 20s temp wise this year.


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

We had a grand total of two tot's before hell unleashed its fury with heavy rains and tornado warnings! It was a far cry from years ago when we had to many to count and the police directing traffic while the local television news would be interviewing and filming. Ah those were the days but time ticks on and everything changes, or should I say everything dies!  LOL!

For those who spent countless hours on their haunt to only see it wash away with the bad weather that some of us had my condolences. Though if I can give one bit of advice after many years of running a yard haunt its this, plan and build on the expectation that weather will be terrible and to with stand rain, wind, or burrr snow!

For those of you who took your innocent little tot's to "trunk or treats" may you be cast to hell forever!


----------



## RoseMaree (Sep 14, 2018)

About 60

Most were too scared to reach inside the Necronomicon for their treats.

I'm thinking about mailing most of this to friends & family.


----------



## Irishguy (Oct 13, 2011)

Our best guess was somewhere between 700-800. We went through 12 bags of candy and had a 20 minute line for most of the night. This is roughly 2x what we normally get. I did have 2 of my staff passing out fliers all over town, so I'm sure that helped a lot. Even after we closed, we still had stragglers showing up.


----------



## Mr_Death (Sep 17, 2011)

We didn't count, but I would guess about 50-75. Buuuuuuut...

I hadn't taken down the Halloween decorations yet, and we just had kids come by that saw my wife outside. They asked her if she had candy since we still had decorations up. Well, we did. So we just got the last trick or treaters of 2019 at 7:05 PM on November 5th.


----------



## wychyways56 (Aug 29, 2019)

HauntedWyo said:


> Just how far out of town are you? Is there someway that you could advertise your haunt to help attract more TOTs? Sorry that you didn't get more.


Sorry you didn't get more.
Next year...Halloween is on a SATURDAY!
Perhaps join with someone else who has more ToTs??


----------



## GatorGirl1221 (Sep 15, 2018)

Well, by the number of candy I gave out, and I gave out 1 piece per TOT (cause i learned my lesson) approximately 600. My block decorates for the occassion and the home at the end of the block has a haunted house kids walk through. Also, living in Florida, the only weather issue is the heat index. Our block is pretty well known. I'm lucky our block gets into the spirit.


----------



## PennyCash (Aug 29, 2013)

I only had 1 because I told her grandmother to bring her by before they went to the "other" subdivision. 
15 years ago we were THE subdivision and would run out of candy. My displays have gotten much better over the years but there's always a new better place the ToTs want to go.


----------



## DearOLDDad (Oct 12, 2019)

We had 428 this year. Would have been more, but we closed early because of the weather. The wind picked up around 8-15 and threatened to launch a number of airblowns, despite them being well tethered.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

lilibat said:


> You guys get to depress me now.
> 
> I had 1
> 
> ...


The first year we lived in our first new house, on a semi busy street, I was so excited to have my first Halloween and trick or treaters I bought lots of candy and had No trick or treaters. I was pregnant too. Guess whi ate most of the candy. I gained 60lbs for a 6 lb baby. I feel your pain. ?


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

hjg0989 said:


> Wow, 1900 on a Halloween with bad weather. I wonder what you will get next year with Halloween being on a Saturday???


I agree! That is an insane number. I don't think I could afford the candy for that kind of turn-out. Must be grand, though! ?


----------



## steffilucy (Sep 18, 2018)

I live in Auckland, New Zealand. Halloween's a new 'phenomenon' here. However, on the street we live on, it's grown in popularity by the year. People with their kids come from other parts of Auckland to trick o' treat. This year, we had 400 kids roam our street. Next year's Halloween falls on a Saturday, and it'll be mayhem. LOVE IT!


----------



## MCR (Jul 29, 2015)

We got around 200 this year, which is pretty average. About half are local kids and the other half bused in (which I'm totally cool with as long as they're having an awesome Halloween). The local kids know we give out full sized bars and make the trek to the end of the cul de sac even though it's kinda dark since I turn off the street light with a laser since my projectors aren't very bright. Had to set up the singing pumpkins on the neighbor's lawn since we ran out of room, but that helped get more kids to their door.


----------



## CrazyFlipper (Aug 28, 2016)

We had 185, about the same as last year. Not too bad for being in New Zealand... where it’s spring.


----------



## Bluesdaddy (Sep 18, 2014)

lilibat said:


> You guys get to depress me now.
> 
> I had 1
> 
> ...


We had 356, which was down a little from last year's 396. All in all not too bad considering the weather.


----------



## Blades006 (Sep 18, 2015)

Around 45  Given the crappy weather, we actually had more than double the amount of ToTs we normally get. Our house seems to be drawing more and more kids to our street.


----------



## Grim Hollow Graveyard (Oct 10, 2019)

I normally have over 100 easy, but we moved at the beginning of this year and the new neighborhood.....I had 3. I was so disappointed; I told my husband we have to sell the new house already XD


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Aug 18, 2017)

tzgirls123 said:


> We had 500 and then had to shut down the display because we ran out (it was about 9pm)...i even barricaded off my walkway with caution tape and a big out of candy sign and the kids kept trying to come through ??‍♀
> but we were super happy because we were in the middle of a huge wildfire/evacuation all week and the evacuations got lifted only the day before Halloween...i figured Halloween would basically just be cancelled...but the day was nice, the air was clear of smoke and people came out in droves!!! It was awesome ?


Haha I did the same with Caution tape, turned all the lights off, etc. and a few still knocked on our day and said we owed them candy... glad you didn't have to evacuate


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Aug 18, 2017)

CrazyFlipper said:


> We had 185, about the same as last year. Not too bad for being in New Zealand... where it’s spring.
> View attachment 726383


Haha Halloween in Spring is odd! But I guess you can't change the weather! At least you get to look forward to summer, around here, after Halloween.... it's winter for like 6 months. Snow and cooooold.


----------



## SURT666 (Sep 30, 2008)

I had 75 this year. This is kinda the average where I live.


----------



## Hallopois (Sep 3, 2017)

HauntedWyo said:


> Just how far out of town are you? Is there someway that you could advertise your haunt to help attract more TOTs? Sorry that you didn't get more.


We are on the East Coast, I-95 corridor, so we had lots of rain on Halloween, BUT the gods of Halloween left a window from about 4-9 pm so we got to have Trick-or-Treat. I don't count the kids but we bought a 250 count bag of candy bars and our relatives brought over another bag of a hundred or so and we used all the 250 count bag and most of the rest. We gave anywhere fron 1 to 3 pieces each to the kids so you do the math. It was a good turn out from my point of view. Condolences to lilibat with only one kiddo.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

steffilucy said:


> I live in Auckland, New Zealand. Halloween's a new 'phenomenon' here. However, on the street we live on, it's grown in popularity by the year. People with their kids come from other parts of Auckland to trick o' treat. This year, we had 400 kids roam our street. Next year's Halloween falls on a Saturday, and it'll be mayhem. LOVE IT!
> View attachment 726369


My son spent almost a month in your neck of the woods about 3 years ago. He absolutely loved it. He spent nearly 2 months in Australia, that he broke up by spending nearly a month around Auckland. (spent almost a month in Australia, then almost a month in New Zealand, then back to Australia for almost another month) He wishes now he would have spent most of his time in New Zealand. Sadly he missed Halloween and Christmas down your way as he didn't get down there until after Christmas. He told us that you all were some of the nicest folks he has ever met and your country was gorgeous.

Anyways back to the topic. Glad to hear that Halloween is becoming a thing down your way and I hope it continues to trend and grow. It's always fun to hear about other countries celebrating Halloween.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

CrazyFlipper said:


> We had 185, about the same as last year. Not too bad for being in New Zealand... where it’s spring.
> View attachment 726383


So lucky to have such nice weather for Halloween. It would be different for sure though to have fresh new green leaves on the trees rather than the reds and golds and or the crisp crunch of newly fallen leaves under the feet. But I would sure love to have the nice weather. Be nice to have one of my favorite holidays fall in one of my favorite seasons.


----------



## Rottlover (Aug 29, 2019)

It took me a month and a half to decorate my yard! And I had ZERO tot!! Sad but true!!


----------



## captbilly (Jul 28, 2016)

Around 30-40. Raining and 40's all day, then the rain stopped and the wind started guesting up to 40 mph. Called City Hall Wednesday and asked if they were going to move trick or treat to the weekend, like some of the surrounding cities did, woman acted like I asked her to paint pink and purple stripes on City Hall. So condescending. Didn't put up my new werewolf, or my frankie or bride. Numbers down from 100+ last year. Daughter was scooping handfuls of candy into bags the last hour. Maybe next year......


----------



## Smaugdragon (Oct 26, 2018)

We had about 165, down from 370 last year. It was cold, but the winds during the 6-8 hours were horrendous. Several outdoor setups had to be taken down, and the outdoor fog machine obviously sucked. We run the garage as a haunted house, so the kids usually come back every year. I spend about a month and a half preparing what we have, creating new scenes/props, and building, so this year was a little bit depressing when the wind kicked up.

If you want a video tour, it's on FB:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10215796482727164


----------



## Machias Madman (Jul 17, 2015)

lilibat said:


> You guys get to depress me now.
> 
> I had 1
> 
> ...


us


lilibat said:


> You guys get to depress me now.
> 
> I had 1
> 
> ...


----------



## robin19871 (Jan 27, 2019)

We had around 100 or so. Normally, we get 300.. It started pouring rain here at 6:00 so I was giving every kid, full size candy bars a large bag of good candy mixes, jumbo Pixie stix and toys. Needless to say, they said I gave out the best candy.. The saddest part is that I had a ton left. Thankfully, my husband is in the US Navy and he has a lot of young adults in his squadron that he took the extras to.. Thankful it went there rather than staying here.


----------



## steffilucy (Sep 18, 2018)

CrazyFlipper said:


> We had 185, about the same as last year. Not too bad for being in New Zealand... where it’s spring.
> View attachment 726383


Nice!


HauntedWyo said:


> My son spent almost a month in your neck of the woods about 3 years ago. He absolutely loved it. He spent nearly 2 months in Australia, that he broke up by spending nearly a month around Auckland. (spent almost a month in Australia, then almost a month in New Zealand, then back to Australia for almost another month) He wishes now he would have spent most of his time in New Zealand. Sadly he missed Halloween and Christmas down your way as he didn't get down there until after Christmas. He told us that you all were some of the nicest folks he has ever met and your country was gorgeous.
> 
> Anyways back to the topic. Glad to hear that Halloween is becoming a thing down your way and I hope it continues to trend and grow. It's always fun to hear about other countries celebrating Halloween.


It's a gorgeous country, all right. So glad to hear your son had a ball of a time 'down under'! I visited the US in 1998 and met some of the most hospitable and friendliest people on the planet. Naturally, there are the rotten apples in every country/society (God knows NZ has its fair share of a-holes and idiots) but, on the whole, we're all decent folk ... look at this site, for example. Hooraaah! ???

And, yes - Halloween's becoming a thing 'down under'. In Auckland, anyway. I'm not sure about the rest of the country. I would LOVE for trick o' treating to continue into the night; we tend to end it early and kids head off home before it gets dark. By nightfall, there aren't any ToTs around; they're all at home, I imagine, either already chewing through their lollies and chocs or in their jim-jams fast asleep in bed.


----------



## Ifyoubuildittheywillcome (Aug 20, 2019)

Well , we had 8 kids a 5 adults, it was a very rainy and windy night, but one adult had said, "a lot of effort went into it", and a litlle girl looked at me and exclaimed, " how did you do it? How did you do it?" She was referring to my atmosfearfx projections?, I told her I had a bit of Halloween magic, ..lol. It made my night!


----------



## ProjectThisHouse (Nov 1, 2016)

Every year the number goes up - just like our candy budget. This year was perfect as the local schools were out Friday, so it was almost like a weekend feeling and about 600 kids came to the door, and maybe 1000 in all stopped by for the projection show. Next year being a Saturday should be epic. 

See the projection here: Halloween House Projection 2019


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

ProjectThisHouse said:


> Every year the number goes up - just like our candy budget. This year was perfect as the local schools were out Friday, so it was almost like a weekend feeling and about 600 kids came to the door, and maybe 1000 in all stopped by for the projection show. Next year being a Saturday should be epic.
> 
> See the projection here: Halloween House Projection 2019
> 
> View attachment 726460


Very cool projection.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I love this projection stuff - not many home haunters do this in the UK at all.


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Aug 18, 2017)

ProjectThisHouse said:


> Every year the number goes up - just like our candy budget. This year was perfect as the local schools were out Friday, so it was almost like a weekend feeling and about 600 kids came to the door, and maybe 1000 in all stopped by for the projection show. Next year being a Saturday should be epic.
> 
> See the projection here: Halloween House Projection 2019
> 
> View attachment 726460


Wow, that is all a projection on your actual house?? What did you use? Looks great


----------



## HalloweenInsanity (Aug 17, 2015)

That projection is amazing, great job! Our Jurassic walk through had about 350? I lost track at about 320.


----------



## ProjectThisHouse (Nov 1, 2016)

MichaelMyers666 said:


> Wow, that is all a projection on your actual house?? What did you use? Looks great


Yes, it's all just a video tailor made to fit the features of my house, and shown using a simple consumer BenQ MX819ST video projector bought on eBay for $380.
The video is made using Adobe Photoshop and After Effects + a 3D program called Cinema4D with a few elements bought and incorporated from AtmosFX.com.
I'm happy you enjoyed it.


----------



## ProjectThisHouse (Nov 1, 2016)

HalloweenInsanity said:


> That projection is amazing, great job! Our Jurassic walk through had about 350? I lost track at about 320.
> View attachment 726571


Ha ha - that's great. Is that a full size Jeep?


----------



## HalloweenInsanity (Aug 17, 2015)

ProjectThisHouse said:


> Ha ha - that's great. Is that a full size Jeep?


Yes, I drove it to work today


----------

